# Prayer of Jabez 2010



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 18, 2010)

Once again, I'm pulling out my Jabez.  






Today is day one for me.  Feel free to jump in at any time that you feel compelled to.  Come in and share testimonies, breakthroughs, notes, scriptures or whatever you'd like.

I keep an index card with the scripture on my bathroom mirror, one in my purse, one at work on my desk and one on my desk here at home.  I refer to the scripture often through out the day.  I also keep a list of those things I am seeking on hand as well

Bless Me--Donald Lawrence

And Jabez called on the God of Israel saying, "Oh, that You would bless me indeed, and enlarge my territory, that Your hand would be with me, and that You would keep me from evil, that I may not cause pain." So God granted him what he requested.
I Chronicles 4:10 NKJV


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 18, 2010)

When I start this book and prayer journey, I usually start out with some goals in mind, but leave myself open to receive whatever is in God's will for me, because sometimes God will bless us with things and in ways that we haven't even considered.  

For this round of Jabez, I am seeking God for increased patience, increased obedience(I don't think we can ever have too much and I believe that it needs to be replenished often),  I am also seeking God for some career direction and guidance.  I am seeking God to show me when and how to sacrafice  more of myself, but not out of simply doing it, but divine sacrafice in ways that He ordains.

Along with myself, I am asking God to bless everyone in my sphere of influence with increase that is in line with the desires of their hearts so long as those desires are in line with God's will for their lives.  

I pray that these things be made manifest so that God can continue to receive the Glory.  I pray annointing over this thread the the CF and its members.  I pray that all who need this will come to this thread and participate or even lurk and spend more time with God about Jabez and his blessings.  I thank God in advance for his Hand moving in the midst of this thread.  In Jesus Name Amen


----------



## sidney (Jul 18, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> When I start this book and prayer journey, I usually start out with some goals in mind, but leave myself open to receive whatever is in God's will for me, because sometimes God will bless us with things and in ways that we haven't even considered.
> 
> For this round of Jabez, I am seeking God for increased patience, increased obedience(I don't think we can ever have too much and I believe that it needs to be replenished often), I am also seeking God for some career direction and guidance. I am seeking God to show me when and how to sacrafice more of myself, but not out of simply doing it, but divine sacrafice in ways that He ordains.
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful prayer!  The first time I heard about this was when you initially posted about it last year and it is a great prayer indeed.  I am in agreement with you that God enlarge your territory, and that of those around you! Remember there are many instances in the bible of this, Abraham and Lot, and of course Joshua and the Canaan land.  What was so amazing about Abraham, is that he helped enlarge his nephew's territory as well just as you seek to!!   When I woke up this morning I heard 1/100th of a fraction of a tv sermon....i was still tired and clearly out of it LOL, but all I remember him saying was "Possess the land."  So go and possess the land, whatever your "land" may be!  I pray that there will be some great testimonies in 2010 for all of you who read this!  I pray your increase in peace, direction, favor, spiritual growth, protection and so much more.  You are the seed of Abraham...possess the land!! 

*Deutoronomy 1:8 *
*See, I have given you this land. Go in and take possession of the land that the LORD swore he would give to your fathers--to Abraham, Isaac and Jacob--and to their descendants after them."*


----------



## DarkHair (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm drawn in. I literally play this song on my iPod at work before I do any kind of work. I even have the words at my desk. Thank you for reminding me that I need to pull out my book.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 18, 2010)

> *Proverbs 23:23* Buy the truth and sell it not; get wisdom, discipline and understanding.





> *Ecclesiastes 1:18* For with much wisdom comes much sorrow; the more knowledge, the more grief.


Problems with The Prayer of Jabez


----------



## kayte (Jul 18, 2010)

with all due respect...^^^^^^
I can understand not being in agreement...if you are not of the 
same mind..many people are not! ...I love Joel Osteen for example...many posts jump up against his type of message 
ok. that's fine.
we can agree to disagree-but this was posted as a Jabez prayer challenge  

To choose not to enter the challenge-is any one's right to do so..but to deliberately post opposition in 
a thread clearly marked as a support for those of us...who want to particiapte in it ~


> I pray annointing over this thread the the CF and its members. I pray that all who need this will come to this thread and participate



to deliberately post oppostion in the face of that beautiful prayer drawing those who are led in agreement....well that,truly confuses me....
without adding any comment of your own also feels questionable  


Frankly, I  read the dissenting arguments ..and they add no education or illumination
just a passionate disavowal of asking for blessings..that's ridiculous..biblically and spiritually
GOD DOES BLESS US...otherwise you would not even have the abilty and freedom to type what you did

vain repetition of words...for example is out of context ...what does that mean anyway?
ONLY GOD can determine and discern what and who is making vain repetiton of ANYTHING including the Lord's prayer..... 

really what God intends you to have is based on your heart in communincation
with HIM and HIS plan 
Christ said 'I have come that they might have life and have it more abundantly'

I personally am leery of a siggy with the word *FAIL *in it..even as joke
your link is OT even with the word Jabez in it

_ clearly you have problems with the prayer of Jabez._
but please have respect for those who do not.

be blessed


----------



## kayte (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm examining and praying about Jabez...I did it as a study with my sister
it brought us closer.....and there were other miracles..waiting on God about this
thanks for posting OP


----------



## sidney (Jul 18, 2010)

Nymphe, thank you for posting a warning about the prayer.  I can see how something like this can be abused.  But if you read Hechangedmyname's beginning prayer, you can see where her heart is for this thread.  It's very clear that she is not starting a "name it and claim it movement."  Everything she asked for are  requests that are clearly stated in the word as God's will....which we know he is freely willing to give her. She is praying for the fruit of the spirit "patience, obedience, being led by God etc" and for the things that she was not sure about, "her desires" she asked that she only get what is in God's will for her.  I can understand what they mean in the article about vain repitions, but I meditate on scriptures all the time and pray them.  This prayer is not a magic formula to get God to move, no prayer will magically get God to do anything, but he does say "ask."  As christians, we are not to be wrapped up in "stuff" and only seeking God for his hand, but it's okay to ask for things too.  In James, he says "ask" but just don't ask "amiss" seeking to selfishlly please yourselves.   I haven't read the book but I am sure it is filled with scripture.  How is this any different than believing what God promises in his word?


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 18, 2010)

People are more worried about blessings than the approaching darkness ahead and God's will in ultimately wanting heaven over this world. This grieves me more than all of the trials I am going through at the moment.


----------



## kayte (Jul 18, 2010)

> People are more worried about blessings


Dear Sister.... you do not know that.
you are making assumptions about an individual's walk with God 
and creating a different thread based on these assumptions and judgements ....
maybe you don't see blessings in your own life 

To ask for blessings,per se, is not a sin..
judging those, who do however.... is a sin

if you walk in Christ....you are not in darkness...although there is darkness in the world
right now....you are talking about an approaching doom. Read the news...some of that is here.



> This grieves me more than all of the trials I am going through at the moment.


I'm sorry I do not believe this 
I think your personal trials are motivating you.... to divert this darkness to others?
so that they might feel this darkness?   we all have it.at times.
Jesus said there will trial and tribulation..take heart I have overcome!
and joy is not a sin.. 
Sister..you need to take heart and  I think you need this thread more than you realize


----------



## sidney (Jul 18, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> People are more worried about blessings than the approaching darkness ahead and God's will in ultimately wanting heaven over this world. This grieves me more than all of the trials I am going through at the moment.


 
I wish I was more familiar with the book, and what it is truly about.  But based on what the OP has written, there is technically nothing scripturally wrong with asking God to increase you where his will is concerned.  I completely understand where you are coming from because it grieves me to see the body of Christ(especially properity preachers) spend so much time focusing on accumulating cars and wealth, without as much as reaching out to the rest of the world who do not know Christ. Or when christians consume their prayer lives on themselves without praying for others who are struggling to know God.  Continue to watch and pray that others may have a heart for the things that God cares about, I'm he will honor your obedience to do that.  But as it stands, The OP's thread is a nice prayer.  And she's talking about the very thing you are talking about, being sacrificial for God and others.


----------



## LovingLady (Jul 18, 2010)

I am confused. I have heard about Jabez and his prayer, but I don't know the story behind it. I am also confused as to how the book has to do with the prayer. If someone could prove me with a link or a quick overview that would be great.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 18, 2010)

kayte said:


> Dear Sister.... you do not know that.
> you are making assumptions about an individual's walk with God
> and creating a different thread based on these assumptions and judgements ....
> maybe you don't see blessings in your own life
> ...


I would like the Bible passage condemning those who say worry more about God's will and less about this world and the flesh.

I know when I am blessed, corrected, growing, etc. thanks to Our Father. I was not criticizing the spirit of the post but the book _itself_. 

The Holy Spirit, the Bible and those who also see what I do gives me encouragement. Jesus and the prophets were scoffed at for warning people to seek the Kingdom above this world and self. See to it you have not been deceived. Ask Him if I bare false witness.

BTW, I did not create the CT thread, but continued it nor do I agree with everything I post within it. It is up to others to seek the truth for themselves. 


sidney said:


> I wish I was more familiar with the book, and what it is truly about.  But based on what the OP has written, there is technically nothing scripturally wrong with asking God to increase you where his will is concerned.  I completely understand where you are coming from because it grieves me to see the body of Christ(especially properity preachers) spend so much time focusing on accumulating cars and wealth, without as much as reaching out to the rest of the world who do not know Christ. Or when christians consume their prayer lives on themselves without praying for others who are struggling to know God.  Continue to watch and pray that others may have a heart for the things that God cares about, I'm he will honor your obedience to do that.  But as it stands, The OP's thread is a nice prayer.  And she's talking about the very thing you are talking about, being sacrificial for God and others.


Maybe I should have posted it in the other thread, but every time these books come up, I keep wondering, "Is the Bible and our history not enough?"


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 18, 2010)

Everyone here has ready access to the scriptures and the prayer of Jabez in I Chronicles was what I read initially, not the book by Wilkerson, although I do think I have that book in my home.  I'm looking for it to read it.  

It's one thing to be worried that people are not finding the "truth" and it's another to superimpose one's subjective truth on others.  That's why I say we all have ready access to a bible and prayer.  We don't all agree on many things.  Please allow us to exercise our free will, intelligence and spirituality in the way that's best for us, individually and in our own spiritual communities.  

I love the prayer of Jabez.  I love the story of Hannah and Rachel and Leah and the Blessed Virgin Mary.  I love that Solomon asked God to give him wisdom.  And I'm most glad that God gives this to us as well.  I'm very happy that He blesses us in a myriad of ways, even materially.  I am a part of creation in this world He loves so much, not just the people, but the sphere and all that it contains within.  I am not of the point of view that I hate this world and only dream of heaven.  Part of heaven is in what I learn here.  And I think I'm big enough a girl to know what that means in my own personal life.  With purest intent submitted.....


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jul 18, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> Once again, I'm pulling out my Jabez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 may i have the honor of joining you lovely ladies


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 18, 2010)

Nympe,  Thank you for your concern.  I can understand where you are coming from.  I've looked over the site that you gave reference too.  I can't speak for everyone and I prefer not to let the subjective nature of the website speak on my behalf so I'll answer the questions that they posed.  My answers are in black.
*

1. Does the Bible justify using "the prayer of Jabez" as a formula for success?

No.  It is just an example of an answered prayer, nothing more.

** 2. How can Mr. Wilkinson assure anonymous readers that God "always answers"  this particular prayer in contrast to other prayers?* 

From my understanding, he never did.  He just used this particular prayer as an example of an answered prayer.  The prayer stands out because it is the only mention of Jabez and it is in the middle of a bunch of lineage.  

*3. Could a formula prayer raise false expectations of what God might do

I guess a formula prayer could, but this isn't a formula prayer.  It is a scripture.  The serenity prayer, no matter how cute it is, is a formula prayer in my opinion because it is nowhere in the Bible.  The prayer of Jabez is in the Bible verbatim.

**4. Could an habitual prayer such as the prayer of Jabez, distract from hearing and praying according to God's  will for the day?

It might(especially for a misinformed person or babe in Christ who has been mis-taught biblical principles), which is why no matter what my prayer is, I ask that God answer according to His will.  

**5. Might some readers be seeking the power of prayer rather than the power  of God?

I can't speak for other people, but I am seeking to be bold enough to ask God so that if He is waiting on me to be bold enough to ask, he will then release whatever blessings he has for me, I didn't start this thread to force God's hand, but to be a catalyst for those of us led to participate.  

** 6. Can we assume that a step toward victory in one battle will work the  same way in another battle?*

No.  But this question in my opinion is not related to the topic at hand.

*7. Is it Biblically accurate to  expect that the evils that surround us not touch and "grieve" us?*

Yes.  Because EVERYTHING must go through God first.  The devil can't do anything to me without first going to my Heavenly Father.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 18, 2010)

sidney said:


> I wish I was more familiar with the book, and what it is truly about.  But based on what the OP has written, there is technically nothing scripturally wrong with asking God to increase you where his will is concerned.  I completely understand where you are coming from because it grieves me to see the body of Christ(especially properity preachers) spend so much time focusing on accumulating cars and wealth, without as much as reaching out to the rest of the world who do not know Christ. Or when christians consume their prayer lives on themselves without praying for others who are struggling to know God.  Continue to watch and pray that others may have a heart for the things that God cares about, I'm he will honor your obedience to do that.  But as it stands, The OP's thread is a nice prayer.  And she's talking about the very thing you are talking about, being sacrificial for God and others.



Basically the book is a 92 page minibook that the author uses to bring attention to the petition that Jabez made to God.  I identify with the fact that out of the surrounding scripture, the ones related to Jabez seem almost out of place as though they are meant to grab our attention.  The author talks about when he first learned about the prayer from someone who said it daily.  The author began to say the prayer daily and his life was indeed blessed.  I am just now starting over again, but if I recall from my last reads, he never goes on about asking God to give him bigger houses, more money, more cars, etc.  He does mention being able to touch lives and that God began to use him to touch more and more lives in ways that benefited them.

It doesn't put God in a jeanie bottle or anything.  It just demonstrates that there was a man mentioned only once in the Bible, who asked God for something and God granted him his prayer request.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok, now back on task.

I wanted to talk about the character of Jabez.  He was only  mentioned briefly in the Bible and the scripture says of him in 1 Chronicles 4. . .


 9And Jabez was more honourable than his brethren: and his mother called his name Jabez, saying, Because I bare him with sorrow.

 10And Jabez called on the God of Israel, saying, Oh that thou wouldest bless me indeed, and enlarge my coast, and that thine hand might be with me, and that thou wouldest keep me from evil, that it may not grieve me! And God granted him that which he requested. 

So Jabez was an honorable man.  How can we demonstrate the characteristic of being honorable?--lets discuss


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello OP

I have read that book before thanks for this thread I am going to pull it back out tonight


----------



## Laela (Jul 19, 2010)

I have this book as well and did read it. The Preface reads (I'm typing it verbatim, looking at the book now):

_"Dear Reader,

*I want to teach you how to pray a daring prayer* *that God always answers*. It it brief - only one sentence with four parts - and tucked away in the Bible, but I believe it contains the key to a life of extraordinary favor with God._ ..."


While I agree it's a great Scripture to meditate on,    Jabez simply asked for God's Hand (anointing, presence, divine ability, etc.) and to deliver him from evil - the blessings followed. He felt cursed and wanted God's blessing on his life and God granted it.
Joseph _prospered _because God was WITH him, so did Jabez.  

The problem I had with the book, though, is that such a prayer being called daring ...maybe the choice of word? Maybe for those who don't believe in asking, it's a bold thing for them to do? Daring means to take a risk. Any child of God living in His Will, if they ask Him for the desires of their hearts, they will receive.   Jesus said to just ask. God is not a man that He should lie.  Fleecing God is daring.  

The book has some meritorious points -- such as relying on the Holy Spirit for guidance. I believe meditating on that Scripture, that prayer, would reveal a lot more to those earnestly seeking God's face.* It's not a one-size fit all Scripture or prayer. This is where the Holy Spirit comes in*, to enable that Rhema Word to speak to us.  

Note: The author also uses the prayer as a formula throughout the book: 
*
Page 32*
_O God and King, please expand my opportunities and my impact in such a way that I touch more lives for Your glory. Let me do more for You!_

*Page 69*
_Lord, keep me from making the mistakes I'm most prone to when temptation comes. I confess that what I think is necessary, smart, or personally beneficial is so often only the beautiful wrapping on sin. So please, keep evil far from me!_

*Page 70*
_Lord, keep me safe from the pain and grief that sin brings. For the dangers that I can't see, or the ones that I think I can risk because of my experience (pride and carelessness), put up a supernatural barrier. Protect me, Father by your power!_

*Page 71*
_Lord, keep me safe from temptations that pull at my emotions and my physical need, that call out to my sense of what I deserve, what I have the "right" to feel and enjoy. Because You are the true source of all that is really life, direct my steps away from all that is not of You._

Why not just read Jabez's prayer -- that actual Scripture - verbatim and meditate on the words?

It's not my intent to be OT; since this book is the basis for the  thread, this was on my heart to say. My comments are about the book, not  the prayer.



HeChangedMyName said:


> *
> 
> ** 2. How can Mr. Wilkinson assure anonymous readers that God "always answers"  this particular prayer in contrast to other prayers?*
> 
> From my understanding, he never did.  He just used this particular prayer as an example of an answered prayer.  The prayer stands out because it is the only mention of Jabez and it is in the middle of a bunch of lineage.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Laela,  I appreciate your imput and insight as well.  I am sure this information will help those with questions.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 19, 2010)

Laela said:


> Note: The author also uses the prayer as a formula throughout the book:


Formula prayers are OK for children, I guess, but as adults, are we not to speak from the heart? Solomon's prayer when he asked for wisdom and how to talk to Our Father is a great example of that. Another is the prayers Jesus had about God's cup of wrath.





> *Page 32*
> _O God and King, please expand my opportunities and my impact in such a way that I touch more lives for Your glory. Let me do more for You!_
> 
> *Page 69*
> ...


The part in blue does not match up with the first one listed. Why? We are called to suffer, to go through the fire, to fight our flesh and the influences of the world. Jesus, the apostles, the prophets, and those who followed them had to go through it. Please, tell me this is not throughout the whole book.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 19, 2010)

Laela said:


> I have this book as well and did read it. The Preface reads (I'm typing it verbatim, looking at the book now):
> 
> _"Dear Reader,_
> 
> ...


 
A part of this challenge is to read the prayer daily.  The book is just meant as a supplementation on someone's experience from having said the prayer daily.  I hope no one else does and I certainly do n ot take Mr. Wilkinson's words as a replacement for the scripture, but as an explanation.  Just as I listen to ministers and preachers interpretations on scripture.  I take notes on sermons and often look back at my notes and re-administer those sermons to myself when I need them.  I don't really see anything different with this book.

I think for many people, praying and asking God for anything is daring because so many people have been taught that we shouldn't ask God for anything at all, but be satisfied with whatever we have.  A lot of old religion has people bound up in the thought that wanting more equals being sinful.  I see those pages that you listed as being the writers interpretation of each section of the prayer.  




Nymphe said:


> Formula prayers are OK for children, I guess, but as adults, are we not to speak from the heart? Solomon's prayer when he asked for wisdom and how to talk to Our Father is a great example of that. Another is the prayers Jesus had about God's cup of wrath.The part in blue does not match up with the first one listed. Why? We are called to suffer, to go through the fire, to fight our flesh and the influences of the world. Jesus, the apostles, the prophets, and those who followed them had to go through it. Please, tell me this is not throughout the whole book.


 
I agree, we are to speak from the heart but we are also to hide the Word of God in our hearts.  This prayer is just one example of a prayer to speak, repeat, and learn from.  increase is defined by the individual. 

The part that you had in blue, to me, like I stated above, is the writer's interpretation of each section of the prayer,  He is asking God to keep him.  It is ultimately up to God though whether or not God will keep each of us who participates in this thread.  That's why I pray that God's will be done.  



I am enjoying the dialog here ladies.  This is how Christians should be able to talk to one another.  I love it.  SN:if at anytime, the Spirit tells me to shut this book up and not open it again, you all will be the first to know.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't have the book but I have my bible  ... I would like to join you ladies.  

BTW, interesting conversation!


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jul 19, 2010)

Laela said:


> I have this book as well and did read it. The Preface reads (I'm typing it verbatim, looking at the book now):
> 
> _"Dear Reader,
> 
> ...



I prayed 3 of these 4 prayers today!  I don't know WHAT Adonai did. I had a week's worth of Homeworkd due by 9PM tonight. He supressed my ADHD I had a focus like NEVER before. I got EVERYTHING done. All that is left is a test!!! I was focus. Undistracted. I meant I WAS FOCUSED! Yall are NOT getting what a Miracle this is! I wasn't stressed. I WAS SUPER FOCUSED. I mean. I did what I had to. I wasn't STRESSED!  Wow! I AM IN AWE!!!!!! Wow. All Praise due to Adonai! I need to do some bowing down after my test tonight!!! :Grin:


----------



## kayte (Jul 19, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> *I would like the Bible passage condemning those who say worry more about God's will and less about this world and the flesh.
> 
> *I know when I am blessed, corrected, growing, etc. thanks to Our Father. I was not criticizing the spirit of the post but the book _itself_.
> 
> ...


 
Matthew 7:1 Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. ...

'Let Him Who Is Without Sin Cast the First Stone' 

Why do you see the speck that is in *your brother's eye*, but do not notice the *log* that is in *your own eye*?

there is NO ONE rightous...no not one...... 



> I keep wondering..Is the Bible and our history not enough?


big difference sister. between wondering and controlling 
every one's path with God while may share commonalities are
as diverse as a thumbprint,and private and ideally respected as such 

hth


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 20, 2010)

This stood out to me from the book,  i noticed I made note of it twice before. from page 24



> Notice a radical aspect of Jabez's request for blessing: He left it entirely up to God to decide what the blessing would be and where, when and how Jabez would receive them.  This kind of radical trust in God's good intentions toward us has nothing in common with the popular gospel that you should ask God for a Cadillac, a six-figure income, or some other material sign that you have found a way to cash in on your connection with Him.  Instead, the Jabez blessing focuses like a laser on our wanting for ourselves nothing more and nothing less than what God wants for us.



talk about trust and faith in God!  This piggy backs off my favorite scripture Jeremiah 29:11, " For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future."

Whether we know or not, we still need to remain faithful and follow God's plan.


----------



## sidney (Jul 20, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> This stood out to me from the book, i noticed I made note of it twice before. from page 24
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like that praragraph very much! That's a good message HCMN!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 20, 2010)

HeChangeMyName -

Thank you so much for this thread and bumping the other ones. God has used you in such a mighty way to bump the Jabez threads. 

I don't have the book yet but I have my bible and have been praying for myself and interceding on behalf of someone else. God is good! With that said, I'd like to join you ladies in the prayer of Jabez.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 20, 2010)

kayte said:


> Matthew 7:1 Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. ...
> 
> 'Let Him Who Is Without Sin Cast the First Stone'
> 
> ...


Let's analyze the situation:

I posted a link with a critical review of _the book_ with some Bible passages. Why? Anything created by man must be scrutinized, always. You cast the first stone, not me. You have some grievance with me, so you used this thread to air them. You judged me, first, so who has the plank? Roll your emotions out of the way and see what you have done. Praise the Father, the OP and others caught my meaning. 

As for what I post, people can PM me for the reasons anytime they wish and they do. Why did you not do the same? Were you hoping others would join in? I suggest we take this to PMs and leave this thread alone.


----------



## sidney (Jul 20, 2010)

I found this article and it's very long, but if you read it you won't be sorry that you read it.  link for full article:  http://www.expository.org/ps67a.htm.  Great dialogue ladies, I love that everyone is searching the bible and searching for truth and looking out for each other.  Anyway, I pray that God blesses you all for his glory!

I Cut and paste some of it here: 
Why Should God Bless You?

A sermon on Psalm 67 by Coty Pinckney, Community Bible Church, Williamstown, MA 7/28/02


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How many of you would like God to bless your life? Should you ask God to bless your life? Or is that selfish?

Bruce Wilkinson’s bestselling book, The Prayer of Jabez, elaborates on an obscure figure mentioned in 1 Chronicles, arguing that we should seek God’s blessing always. In 1 Chronicles 4:10 we read,

Jabez called upon the God of Israel, saying, "Oh that you would bless me and enlarge my border, and that your hand might be with me, and that you would keep me from harm so that it might not bring me pain!" And God granted what he asked. 

Why did God grant what Jabez asked? What is the reason for God's blessing?

There are many ways we can answer that question with Scriptural support: He loves his people. He delights to do them good. He is good. 

But there’s one fundamental reason that God blesses His people, and this reason is closely related to the missionary calling of the church. Today’s text, Psalm 67, gives us that reason.

During this morning’s message, we’ll consider three questions about the Psalm. Here is the first:

Why Should God Bless You?
This Psalm begins in a way that sounds similar to prayer of Jabez (actually, it more closely echoes the blessing that Aaron and his descendants said over the people of Israel, as recorded in Numbers 6) - but Psalm 67 goes deeper than the prayer of Jabez, telling us why God blesses his people. Let’s look at the first two verses of the Psalm:

God be gracious to us and bless us, And cause His face to shine upon us -- Selah.  2 That Your way may be known on the earth, Your salvation among all nations.  

The Psalmist asks for blessing so that God’s ways may be known on the earth. The Psalmist is saying, in effect, "Bless me, so that I might glorify you; bless me so that I might show your power, your love, your majesty, your goodness to all nations.”

Note that the Psalmist is not saying:

·        He is not saying, “Bless me so that I can be comfortable.”

·        He is not saying, “Bless me so that I don’t have to work hard to make a living.”

·        He is not saying, “Bless me so that others will be envious of me.”

·        He is not saying, “Bless me so that I can be successful in the eyes of the world.”

·        Now listen carefully: He is not even primarily saying, “Bless me so that I can bless others.”

This last is a biblical reason for God’s blessing, as He makes explicit in His call to Abraham (Genesis 12). By all means, God blesses us and gifts us so that we might serve and bless others. But still, this is not the underlying, fundamental reason for God’s blessing. God blesses us first and foremost so that we can bring glory to His name.

Let’s look into this further first of all in this Psalm itself, then in other parts of Scripture.

Much Hebrew literature is structured with a central point in the middle, and ideas that parallel each other the further away you get from the center. This structure is sometimes subtle, but in Psalm 67 it is particularly obvious: note that verses 3 and 5 are not only parallel but identical.  Verse 4 is thus the literary center of the Psalm, and as such is emphasized (for an important reason we will come back to). Moving further away from the center, we would then expect to find that verses 1 and 2 are in parallel with verses 6 and 7.  Let’s read these last two verses:

6 Then the land will yield its harvest, and God, our God, will bless us.  7 God will bless us, and all the ends of the earth will fear him.

The Psalm begins by asking that God will bless us, and ends by underlining that He will indeed bless - in part through an abundant harvest of food – then concludes by once again giving the reason for the blessing: That all the ends of the earth will fear Him, revere Him, hold Him in awe. 

So this Psalm Begins and ends with the statement that God’s blessings lead to His glory. That is the reason God blesses us.

But this idea is not limited only to Psalm 67 - you can find it throughout the Scriptures. There are many passages we could cite, but this morning let us look briefly at only two. 

The first is 1 Kings 8:60. The Israelites have just completed the building of the temple. King Solomon offers a lengthy prayer, in part asking that God would meet His people’s needs. He then gives the reason why God should bless His people in this way: “so that all the peoples of the earth may know that the Lord is God and that there is no other.”  

Solomon asks for blessings, so that all people everywhere might know that there is one God, that all other so-called gods are falses, and that Yahweh, the God of Israel is that God. He asks for blessing so that the true God might be glorified.

The second passage concerns Jesus Himself. On the night before the crucifixion, Jesus is faced with a dilemma. All of His humanity rebels at the thought of the spiritual and physical suffering of the cross. How should He pray to God? What should He ask for? Does He say, “Father God, bless me! Save me from this horrible death!”?

John 12:27-28 records for us Jesus’ thoughts and prayer at this time:

 27 "Now my heart is troubled, and what shall I say? 'Father, save me from this hour'? No, it was for this very reason I came to this hour.  28 Father, glorify your name!" Then a voice came from heaven, "I have glorified it, and will glorify it again." 

Jesus does not ask for physical safety or comfort; He does not ask for worldly success or status in the eyes of others. He instead asks for what? For God’s glory. And God responds: “I have glorified my name in your life, and will glorify it even more in your death”

Jesus rejected the blessing of a longer life on earth and being kept safe from oppression, for He knew that those blessings would not lead to God’s greatest glory. We need to say with Jesus, “Lord God, if this blessing is not going to lead to your glory, don’t give it to me!”

So Psalm 67 and indeed all the Bible emphasizes that God blesses His people for the glory of His own name, so that His goodness, mercy, and love would be recognized and praised by men and angels. 

This is a fundamental biblical truth, but unfortunately we don’t hear this very often in our churches. It becomes so easy for us to think of God as a heavenly social worker, the One who’s up there to serve us, to provide for us, to comfort us, to care for us. We turn our focus on man’s needs, so that we perceive God as a tool to meet our needs. 

But God is at center of everything. It is His glory that drives his purposes. 

This shows the deep biblical understanding of those ministers of the gospel who met at Westminster in England 350 years ago to develop a common confession and catechism. (As many of you know, a catechism is a teaching tool, where the student learns questions and the answers to each of those questions.) The first question of the Westminster Shorter Catechism is, “What is the chief end of man?” And the answer is: “The chief end of man is to glorify God and enjoy Him forever.”

This is a wonderful summary of biblical teaching. God does not exist to meet our needs; rather, we exist to glorify Him.

So why should God bless you? God blesses you so that you might fulfill your chief end: to glorify Him.

Glorify His Name Among Whom?
Let’s move to our second question: God blesses us so that we might glorify His name among whom? Among those who are already believers? Among those who call themselves Christians? Among other Americans? Among those who are similar to yourself? 

The second part of verse 2 and verse 3 show that God’s goal is much broader: 

that your salvation may be known among all nations. Let the peoples praise you, let all the peoples praise you. 

God aims to glorify Himself not only among those already identified as His people, not only among those who are similar to His people, but among all nations, among all the peoples.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Sidney, look back up at that prayer on page one that I posted.  Hahahahaha.  I'm giddy.  God gave me those words and here is confirmation.  I said, 





> I pray that these things be made manifest so that God can continue to receive the Glory.



God showed my church in 2007 I think that He wanted the Church as a whole to bring His glory back.  I'm sure God told more people that as well.  It's time that we give the glory back to God.  It's His, and we limit him severely when we neglect to allow him to step in and bless us.  He blesses us all for a purpose, we may benefit from the blessing, but its ALWAYS for a purpose,  whether it is so that we can do for others, or so that we can serving as a living testimony of His power, mercy, and grace.

Everyday I come home to this house, I recognize that its all God's doing and that he is using my situation for a testimony.  Everytime I dance at church, knowing that I use to club when I was younger, I know that God is using that turn-around as a reminder of His mercy and grace.

Each time I sense the Holy Spirit nudging me to watch my attitude and check my  mouth, I know that it is a demonstration of the power of God.
  To God be the glory.


----------



## sidney (Jul 21, 2010)

That is great, I'm glad God confirmed that for you!   HCMN, I pray that God blesses you for your willingness to give God an opportunity to get the glory through your concerns.  So often, we limit God's glory by doing things ourselves.  We give God no place to receive the glory.  Or we are afraid to ask, because it seems selfish when  all throughout the word God says "ask."  I think you are demonstrating for believers how to ask boldly and but with humility...with a desire to please God and with his will at the center of your asking.  I pray he blesses you indeed!!  And I pray that believers give place to God to bless them, so that people will benefit from your testimonies.  When Joshua entered the Canaan land, there were giants there in the land.  How much Glory God must have received.....that the surrounding nations must have trembled.  The same God that separated the red sea and delivered his people from the hand of the egyptians, has now taken down the giants in Canaan land.   Ladies, possess the land!!!  I'm in officially, Lord use my concerns to give yourself more glory!  I will slide over so that I may decrease, so that you may increase!




HeChangedMyName said:


> Thanks Sidney, look back up at that prayer on page one that I posted. Hahahahaha. I'm giddy. God gave me those words and here is confirmation. I said,
> 
> God showed my church in 2007 I think that He wanted the Church as a whole to bring His glory back. I'm sure God told more people that as well. It's time that we give the glory back to God. It's His, and we limit him severely when we neglect to allow him to step in and bless us. He blesses us all for a purpose, we may benefit from the blessing, but its ALWAYS for a purpose, whether it is so that we can do for others, or so that we can serving as a living testimony of His power, mercy, and grace.
> 
> ...


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 21, 2010)

God is showing me today that to be blessed according to His will, we have to "SUBMIT" to his will.  My prayer today is that God will use the Holy Spirit to help me to stay submitted, even when it is my natural urge to do my own thing according to my own plans.  I am reminding myself today, HeChangedMyName---lean not unto thine own understanding. . . . .In Jesus Name Amen.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok, so I mentioned before that Jabez was described as being honorable.  

His name, Jabez, was given to him because he caused his mother paid(probably why He asked God not to let him cause pain)  Now, you all know that I admire the way God changed folks names in Genesis when He breathed a fresh annointing on them. . .remember Abram---Abraham and Sarai--Sarah.  Then even here on the board, I changed my name from SuperNova to  HeChangedMyName because at the time, I felt like he was doing something new in me.

God's breathing had changed from Genesis, to this encounter with Jabez.  He didn't changed his name(or maybe he did, but since jabez isn't mentioned anymore in the Bible, we may never know until we meet him on the other side of eternity) .  What God did was to grant his request.

Could this have been the sole reason for Jabez's prayer request?  Could he have felt boxed in by what his name connotated?  Could he have felt that his reputation from birth had kept him bound?

What does your name/reputation say about you?  Have your past actions along with people's perception of you molded you into someone other than who God created you to be?  Are you walking in your blessing?  I can run a list of things that have been associated with my name and not all of them are good.  I'm praying today also that God  elevate me beyond what my name formerly held.  I'm thanking God in advance because I know that I have been bound by the name calling---lazy, fast tailed, procrastinator, depressed, mean, siddity, etc.  the list could go on, but there are many things that i was told that I was as a child and as an adult and i learned to be those things because it was expected of me.  God release me from those things so that I can live life to the fullest without fear of those characteristics creeping out.


****breakthrough moment****


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 21, 2010)

Jabez asked that God keep His hand on him and keep him from evil.

I believe God can do it.  Look at what he did for Job.  the devil was BOLD enough to ask God to mess with Job and God said ok. . . .but don't touch him! --The LORD said to Satan, "Very well, then, everything he has is in your hands, but on the man himself do not lay a finger." job 1:12


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 26, 2010)

bump bumping


----------



## sidney (Jul 31, 2010)

I received a miracle this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  God enlarged my territory!!!!  Glory to God who is able to do exceedingly abundantly above, I shall never forget what he has done!  While spiritual signs I get from God are usually rare, he sent me a sign the night before to let me know that he was going to do it and he did!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And now I am in a position that I so desired to be in.   Everytime I started to worry about it, I felt his peace LITERALLY come over me each time to comfort me.....and then I knew that he would do it!!!!!  He also gave me a scripture when I was in prayer and feeling a bit worried.  I looked it up and it was Psalm 50:15.

*Psalm 50:15 
Then call on me when you are in trouble, and I will rescue you, and you will give me glory."*

Well God, you deserve the Glory!!!!!  Praise Unto you my King!!!   Glooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!  You are my rescuer, I now know you as the God that rescues!!!!  Just like you rescued your people in the bible, you have come to rescue me.


If anyone has a trial, this is what the Lord gave me a while ago
*Psalm 37:24

The Lord delights in a man’s way,
He makes his steps firm; 
Though he stumble, he will not fall,
for the Lord upholds him with his hand. *

God showed me that although I was troubled about where I would be, I was right in his hand!!  He upholds me in his hands!!!  He has prospered me greatly!!!  My coast is enlarged!  I know I left out the details, but this is what I feel led to share.   Be encouraged ladies I feel like David right now, my soul feels like boasting!!!!!!


*Psalm 34:2

My soul will make its boast in the LORD; The afflcted will hear it and rejoice.*


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 31, 2010)

to GOD be the glory!!!!!  I'm so happy for you sidney.  


We serve an awesome God.  I tell you, there is no other greater.


----------

